# Ball fruit jar heel number?!



## bikegoon (Oct 14, 2006)

I posted on eBay a rather good looking Ball I dug up in a dump.
 Potential buyer asked for the heel number which is 5407
 What is the heel number and how do I research these?
 Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&item=150045214103&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## bobclay (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi bikegoon,

 I'm not sure why the person wanted to know what number was embossed onthe heel, it would have no real signifigance to when it was made. The design patent number on the base does give an indication of when the design itself was patented though. The 90379 design patent number means the design of this particular jar would have been patented in 1933, a period in which many customers requested a specific design for their product containers. Once patented, then the jar could have been made for several years. Most all of these design patented jars were discontinued when WWII started, so I'd say this jar was made between 1934 and 1941 sometime. It likely contained honey, pickles, olives or some other condiment.

 Bob Clay


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting.
 Thanks for the info!


----------

